

17 Layouts Almost Used for Phone Buttons - shawkinaw
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/the-17-designs-that-bell-almost-used-for-the-layout-of-telephone-buttons/279237/

======
CrunchyJams
A friend of mine recently brought up the idea of a curved smartphone design to
maximize thumb reach. My head nearly imploded imagining interface development
for that.

